# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Χαλκηδόνα με bakolaz και Llaffer

## cp

Πετυχημένες ήταν οι δοκιμές που κάναμε με τον bakolaz καθώς άπό τον FTP server του κατέβασα και ανέβασα αρχεία με μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Σήμερα γύρισα την cantenna προς τον Llaffer και είδα αρκετά καλά το awmn-14 αλλά με προβλήματα το LarryNet (ch7). Τις επόμενες μέρες θα προσπαθήσω και με τον Alexandro καθώς έχω πιάσει κάποιο bridge (00409647572F).

----------


## MAuVE

Γύρνα και λίγο προς Λυκαβητό μήπως πιάσεις AW1AA

----------

